# REIFEN was könnt ihr empfehlen?



## biketrialer (8. Juli 2002)

wie siehts denn mit der kombination von nem 1,95" Mythos vorne und nem elgato 2,25" hinten aus...?
wat meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Ray (8. Juli 2002)

nen michelin hot s vorne (2.1) baut sehr breit ist superleicht und spitzengummimischung ich fahr den neurdings sogar hinten und hab keine stabilitätsprobleme auf dem hr

einziges manko: du machst Dir die flanken leicht kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (8. Juli 2002)

warum das?


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Juli 2002)

welche Flanken kaputt?

Also ich fahr hinten nen Hot S 2.1 und vorne nen Panaracer Fire XC Comp. 2.1 find die Combi schon ganz gut, könnten nur noch leichter sein die Reifen.

Davor bin ich vorne IRC Mythos XC 2.1 gefahren, der hat aber deutlich weniger Grip als der Panaracer und ist genau so schwer.
Hinten hat ich den ElGato und den Echo und jetzt den Hot S, die haben alle ähnlich Grip. Am schlammigen Hang liegt der Hot S leicht vorn und auf Steinen der Echo besser als der Hot S, wies mitm El Gato is weiß ich nich, der wahr schon ziehmlich runtergefahren.

Also hinten hab ich jetze das optimum für mich gefunden nur vorne brauch ich ebend was leichteres mit super grip...

Ronny


----------



## Ray (8. Juli 2002)

noch leichter? =)

schonmal ohne pneus probiert???


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Juli 2002)

Ich sagte auch vorne hinten is oki 

Ronny


----------



## Reini (8. Juli 2002)

Ich fahr vorne irgendeinen Maxxis (weiß es nicht auswendig...) 1.95

Und hinten den IRC Backcountry...bin relativ zufrieden mit der Kombination...






hab gerade gelesen das die reifen sehr leicht sind =) (was für dich gonzo )


----------



## Trialmatze (8. Juli 2002)

Also ich find den Hot S hinten ganz gut. In extremsituationen lässt der einen selten im Stich  Den Fat Albert würde ich am Hinterrad aber trotzdem gern ma ausprobieren. Na ma sehen, wann der HOT S runter ist.
Am Vorderrad soll der Big Jim oder der Panaracer, den auch Ronny fährt, gut sein. Die machen nen passablen Eindruck. Aber ich würde schon gern mit nem 2.25er vorn fahren. Hat dann halt ne größe Auflageflächen etc. Nen 1.95 finde ich für Wettkampfnaturtrial zu schmal. Vor allen wenn's regnet.


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Juli 2002)

hm und ich wollt mir den panaracer in 1.8 holen 

Son Hutchynson soll ja auch gut sein aber der is ja gelb


Ronny


----------



## Jerry (8. Juli 2002)

Geld und Blau fährt jede ... Ach geschissen, wer achtet auf Design ? (ICH)

Gruß Jerry


----------



## biketrialer (9. Juli 2002)

2,25 vorne ne dat is mir zu fett vorne bin ich bis jetzt immer 2,1 gefahren wollte ma ausprobieren wie es sich mit nen dünneren fährt, da die teile leichter rollen......

gruss an biketrialer und tobsen: meine maxxiswalzen sind abgefahren deswegen die aktion, hab die dinger abgemacht boarrr ide waren ja schwer wie die sau.......ich kanns gar net glauben das ich mit denen gefahren bin...... 

tobsen wie isn der geax 2,25 der sturby heist er glaubisch, taugt der für hinten wat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Juli 2002)

Sturdy

sah ja vom Profiel gut aus und war ebend nen eax und sollt leicht sein is aber eher Schwer. Für das gewicht kannst auch den Echo nehmen oder nen El Gato.
Leichter währe Schwalbe Fat Albert (2.35 und hab irgendwo nen nachgewogenes Gewicht von 680Gramm gelesen).

Ronny


----------



## sept (9. Juli 2002)

also ich kann für hinten nur den echo empfehlen(obwohl viele auch schon was schlechtes über ihn gesagt haben, bei mir hat sich da bisher jedoch noch nichts von bestätigt)


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Juli 2002)

@mr trial

bin den sturdy mal vor kurzem gefahren. grip is gut. Auf jeden Fall besser als beim sedona.geil is halt das grosse volumen, der federt deswegen sau gut. der fat albert hat auch n grosses volumen bzw. baut ebenfalls hoch. Aber der knickt im Vergleich zum sturdy oft weg. Der Sturdy is halt im vergleich zu den andern geax Reifen schwerer. Wiegt so 860g.Is schon nich schlecht der Reifen.

Chris


----------



## biketrialer (9. Juli 2002)

jooo ich werd den ma testen, ich habs halt lieber wenn man den reifen mit weniger luft fahren kann, da hat man mehr grip......wenn man zuwenig luft fährt dann flext er weg dat muss man halt probieren.....
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Juli 2002)

Der tobi hat den mal bestellt und ich hab den dann fürn paar tage gefahren. Is also fast wie neu. Kannst ihn ja mal fragen ob er dir den billiger verkauft. Den kömma ja dann mal mitbringen wenn wir uns mal wieder zum trialen treffen oder so

Chris


----------



## Dominik (10. Juli 2002)

Bin schon etliche Reifen gefahren. Früher mal den IRC missile 2,25- is ganz gut vom Durchschlagschutz her, ca. 1 Jahr Hot s 2,1 - hat wirklich extrem viel grip, würde hinten aber statt dem Hot s den fat albert 2,35 empfehlen - gleicher grip, gleicher Durchschlagschutz, aber durch mehr Breite und grösserem Volumen mit weniger Luft fahrbar, fahr den auch momentan in Verbindung mit einem Schwalbe Big Jim 2,1 vorne
Schwalbe Space 2,35 ist auch ganz gut, ca. wie fat albert, aber besserer Durchschlagschutz, dadurch aber auch schwerer
der King Jim DD 2,35 soll auch gut sein
übrigens: den echo bin ich genau einen Tag gefahren, so ein sch.... Reifen, viel zu niedrig gebaut, Drahtversion,...
wer ihn trotzdem will, darf ihn mir jederzeit abkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialmax (10. Juli 2002)

Leude ich euch ma fragen wie ihr die Megamos findet, ich komm ganz gut mit zurecht, aber hat nich jemand irgendwas schlechtes
über ihn zu sagen????
Mamamax


----------



## Reini (28. Juli 2002)

So heute war der Backcpuntry das letzte mal oben 

Ausser leicht hat der keine Vorteile....
1 Ausfahrt 3 Durchschläge....

Jetzt kommt wieder der Maxxis High Roller 2.5 drauf und in Karprun werd ich mir den C24 kaufen...die 1.1kg sind mir egal haupstsache keine Snakebites....
Das wird sich zwar dann nicht mehr mit der Alex ausgehen aber ich kann ja die Seitenstollen ein bisschen abzwicken....


----------



## tingeltangeltill (28. Juli 2002)

geht doch auch mit leichteren!? oder bist du ne walze?


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Juli 2002)

reini, kein problem der c24 passt mit alexfelge in den Hitec Rahmen. Mitnem Geax Sedona hättest aber echte probleme!

Aber zu dem Reifen: Viel spaß bei Montage und etwaige demontage...


Ronny


----------



## Reini (29. Juli 2002)

WIe meinst du das ??

Geht der so schwer auf die Felge drauf ??

@tt²

Kennst du noch einen mit gutem Durchschlagschutz der leichter ist ??


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Juli 2002)

Hm IRC Kujo DH soll auch guten Durchschlagschutz im Citytrial... haben aber ich glaub der ist auch nicht leichter. Aber der Michelin C24 is schon nen guter Reifen vom Profiel her... aber etwas zu schwer... Ahja und der geht richtig schwer auf die Felge aber nochschwerer wieder runter, is ebend nen Tubelesreifen.



Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (29. Juli 2002)

also es fahren doch soviele irgendwelche 800g reifen, da wirst du doch auch was finden!?


----------



## Reini (29. Juli 2002)

Hmm

der ElGato hat ja scheinbar einen Snakebite Schutz...wie gut is der für Street ?
soll ja DER Reifen sein...

Und vorne bleib ich bei meinem Maxxis  der hat echt einen geilen Durchschlgsschutz...


----------



## Dominik (29. Juli 2002)

Oh der C24 is so schwer ich mach mir vor Angst in die Hosen! Bitte wer merkt das bisschen Mehrgewicht?! Der Öhler Thomas fährt sogar die 2,2 Trial Version(breiter = schwerer) und springt damit 8 Paletten Sidehop!!!!! Wer macht das von euch???


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Juli 2002)

wie hoch dun sidehop schaffst liegt garantiert nicht am reifen oder am gewicht davon!

Ich hab nicht gerne son breiten reifen hinten und durchschlagschutz brauch ich eigentlich auch nicht ich brauch nur Grip.

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik (29. Juli 2002)

wenn du keinen leichten Reifen brauchst um höher und weiter zu springen, warum brauchst du denn dann einen???
Sidehop is doch reine Gewichtsfrage, da brauchst du doch null Technik


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Juli 2002)

ich sag mal so, mein bruder fährt den c24 am hinterrad und ich finds gut das er damit gut klar kommt aber mir währs nix, man kann den zwar gut mit 1 oder 1,5bar fahren aber da klebt der so ekelhaft am boden und das is für mich *******. Es ist aber echt total Egal welche Parts man fährt! Nach kurzer gewöhnung kann man mit jedem Bike fahren, min manchen etwas schlechter und anderen etwas besser, das ist aber viel mehr geometriesache anstatt gewichtsfrage.

Jeder was er meint was er rbaucht soll er haben wie er denkt.

Ja ich habn leichtes Bike, ich kann trotzdem nur hm naja irgendwo mittelmäßig denk ich, eben so expertenspur aber ich bin am Arbeiten wegen Masters. Aber ich denk ich brauch nen unter 10kg Rad und deshalb fahr ich nunmal nen unter 10kg Rad und ich möchtes echt nichtmehr missen!

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juli 2002)

@dominik
der Thomas fährt mittlerweile den trial 2.2 gar nich mehr. Der fährt schwalbe -  seit langer Zeit schon. Oder nicht? Übrigens is der 2.2 haargenau der C24, bloss in rot. Nich breiter und auch nich schwerer oder leichter. Der wiegt genau wie der C24 über ein Kilo. Und Gewichtsunterschiede merkt man schon! Ich persöhnlich merke z.b. nach einem Reifenwechsel, wenn mein Rad 100g schwerer/leichter is als vorher. Trial is zum großteil Technik, aber ein leichtes Rad is schon von Vorteil. Der thomas hat vor ein/zwei Jahren ein Hoffmann gefahren dass 8,7 kilo wiegt. Son leichtes Rad hatte niemand. Da macht dann ein 1 kilo Reifen nich ganz so viel aus. Sein syntace jetzt wiegt bestimmt auch nich so an die 12 Kilo wie die Koxx Dinger der Franzosen. 

Die Diskussion um "Gewichtsfetischismus" gabs hier schon tausend mal. Wenn jemand n leichtes rad haben will, dann is das ok so. 

Chris


----------



## Reini (30. Juli 2002)

also das Syntace wiegt ca 1700gr...

Achja und wegen Hoffman ich glaub nicht das ihr es wisst aber er hat fast alle *3* Monate einen neuen Rahmen bekommen weil der "alte" Risse hatte....soviel zu Hoffman....

Den C24 hätte ich schon gern in dunkelrot....aber egal....

@Dominik
den C24 gibts mittlerweile nur noch in 2.2 und 2.5..

aber ich bleibe beim High Roller weil Maxxis fast ungeschlagen ist in der Durchsclagssicherheit ist...ist jetzt egal ob es ein 1.95 oder 2.5 ist...


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Juli 2002)

der c24 hat aber besser grip! 

Den C24 gabs immer nur in 2.2 und 2.5 nie nen anderen.


Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (30. Juli 2002)

Hey Reini,

was fährst du eigentlich? Citytrial oder Naturtrial? Aber ist im Prinzip auch egal. Nach ner gewissen Zeit wirste nicht mehr gern mit schweren Reifen fahren. Mir ging es genauso wie dir am Anfang. Ich bin stets von schwer auf leicht gesprungen und andersherum. Jetzt hab ich den Hot S und bleibe auch dabei. Mal abgesehen vom Grip der Reifen, mit nem guten Fahrstil bekommt man "keine" Snakebites oder eher selten. Notfalls mach man halt mehr Luft drauf.
Aber achte bei MAXXIS auf die verschieden Gummischungen. Nen Freund hat glaube ich auch den High Roller und der is im nu runter. leider weiß ich net welche Gummischung er hat 
Aber mach ruhig deine Erfahrung! Manchmal ist's halt besser sein Ding durchzuziehen und sich nicht von anderen reinreden zu lassen. Da sammelt man am leichtesten Erfahrungen!

In diesem Sinne....Happy Trials!!!


----------



## grandma (30. Juli 2002)

muss mal bisschen klug********n .)
ein leichtes rad ist für wettkampf und naturtrial sinnvoll, aber nicht, weil man damit höhere sidehops schafft. Bei solchen techniken spielt das gewicht nur eine kleine rolle. Wenn du beim naturtrial viel rumhüpfst und das rad mithoppen musst, dann ist das einfach sauanstrengend, vor allem, wenn man das ne ganze sektion unter zeitdruck machen muss. wenn dann mehrere sektionen zu fahren sind (wie üblich), dann kostet das enorm viel power und wenn die nachlässt, dann lässt auch die koordination und die konzentration nach. Das ist der hauptgrund für ein leichtes rad, was entweder wesentlich teurer oder unstabiler ist, als ein schwereres. Daher fahren einige leute ein zu leichtes rad für ihr können und ihr einsatzgebiet und beschweren sich dann, dass die ganzen teile ******** sind. selber schuld.
Für techniken wie tretbunnyhop oder sidehop und so kram ist ein leichtes rad vielleicht etwas von vorteil, aber nicht wesentlich.


----------



## Reini (30. Juli 2002)

@matze

ich werd mal beim maxxis bleiben weil der hat etwas besser gehalt als der backcountry....
und ausserdem bin ich anfänger, nicht grad der leichteste, und knall immer an kanten....


----------



## biketrialer (30. Juli 2002)

ich werde mir beton in den rahmen füllen........ 

@biketrialer: grüss mir die fatty.....gell!!!

toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (30. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Trial _
> * @biketrialer: grüss mir die fatty.....gell!!!
> 
> toto *



tz..maul halten  lass mal meine fatty in ruhe, die is wunderschön


----------



## Dominik (30. Juli 2002)

@biketrialer: und wie der Thomas den C24 fährt, jedenfalls gestern ist er ihn noch gefahren, aber er hatte für kurze Zeit, 3 Monate oder so,  den Schwalbe Space oben!!!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Juli 2002)

Beton im Rahmen? tztztz, Quecksilber kommt viel cooler und vorallem schwerer  Und wir wissen ja alle, umso schwerer das Bike umso mehr grip hat man 


Ronny


----------



## Reini (31. Juli 2002)

da hast gar nicht so unrecht...aber dafür is die durchlschlag gefahr größer (mehr gewicht)
aber eigentlich gehts hier nur darum das ich einfach einen guten reifen brauche der durchschlagssicher ist...

greez
der heute seinen ersten nosehop geschafft hat
Reini


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Juli 2002)

Na übertreib mal nich gleich mit die nosehops, das is nurn Hitecrahmen 

Ronny


----------



## Reini (31. Juli 2002)

der rahmen ist jetzt schon 2 Jahre alt

davon  6 Monate bei mir.. und bis jetzt noch nichts...kein riss..bisschen zerkrazt aber sonst nix...ist halt ein Charakterrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Juli 2002)

Na dann guckmaln bischen genauer hin 

Ronny


----------



## Reini (31. Juli 2002)

werd isch machen....

aber ich werde keine finden weil die alten hitec einfach geil waren /sind,
aber wenn du den hitec so schlecht findest kannst du mir ja gern dein Devil schenkennn


----------



## aramis (2. August 2002)

Continental Vertical Pro
Faltversion: 650g (nach ein paar Monaten nur noch 600g )
Darauf schwör ich am Hinterrad, aber ich scheine wohl der einzige zu sein.
Hat fett Gripp und is leicht. Er knickt nur sauschnell um und ist verdammt plattenanfällig, aber wenn man den über 2.0 Bar fährt, gibt´s keine Probs.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (2. August 2002)

ich find ihn sche$$e!


----------



## Trialmatze (2. August 2002)

Na so was mag ich!!!  
Warum findest du den schlecht?Schon gefahren? Begründe doch mal deine Aussage. 
Ich find des sowieso blöd, wenn man Aussagen postet und diese net mit Erfahrungswerten oer ähnlichem Begründet. Denn wenn andere, evetuell sogar Neuankömmlinge, sich diese Beiträge ansehen, dann helfen wir denen 1. nicht weiter und 2. macht das auch nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. August 2002)

ich find den auch schei$e 

Ara schreibts ja schon, knickt weg. ich kann das nich ausstehn!

Aber hast scho recht Matze...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (2. August 2002)

@ Ronny

Das du dir über ihn ne Meinung bilden kannst ist mir klar. Du konntest diesen Reifen schon in vielen Situationen beobachten. Aber das war ja auch nicht mein Anliegen. 

Mein Fall ist der Reifen auch nicht unbedingt, obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass er auch in Extremsituationen keine schlechte Figur macht. Ich konnte das schon öfters bei Aramis beobachten. 
Was mir dort am meisten nicht gefällt ist der extrem ballonförmige Querschnitt. Dieser führt eben leider bei wenig Luftdruck zum Ploppen.

Mein reifen ist der Hot S, was Naturtrial angeht


----------



## tingeltangeltill (3. August 2002)

ok ok, ich werds nächstes mal belegen.....


----------



## ChrisKing (3. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> *ok ok, ich werds nächstes mal belegen..... *



.. das Brot oder wie? Etwa mit Wurst, Schinken?

Des war jetz verdammt lustig oder? Naja schlechter Witz zu später Stunde


----------



## mtb-trialer (4. August 2002)

muss der hot s in 2.3 und 2.5 nicht schon draußen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (4. August 2002)

ne? Wieso auch?? 
Hab Michelin vor ner Weile mal ne mail geschickt und nachgefragt. Die ham gesagt dass sie ne breitere Version des HOT S vielleicht auf der eurobike präsentieren. Grösse is aber noch unklar. 


Chris


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. August 2002)

was haltet ihr von den schwalbe reifen?
welcher denn? der big jim? der fat albert? der king jim?

welchen gibt es denn von denen mit blauer seitenwand?

/till


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. August 2002)

wenndann Schwalbe Fat Albert light der rest taugt nich meiner meinung. Aber der Fat Albert is mir schon wieder zu breit, ich fahr lieber dünn auf breiter Felge.

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (4. August 2002)

schwalbe find ich nich so doll für trial. der space hat zwar ne gute mischungf (sc) aber is halt ziemlich schwer. der albert hat fast das gleiche profil, baut bissl schmaler. Aber beide fand ich nich so doll, weil sie halt so breit sin und wegschmieren. die king jim bob jimmy, manfred, joe oder wie die auch alle heissen sin glaub ich auch nix. das profil is nich alzu geil... aber die sin halt sau leicht für die breite und billig.
mit blauer Seitenwand gibts nur den space. Und halt noch die alten black shark, wenn se noch irgendwo erhältlich sin..

Chris


----------

